# Spring 2015 anime season



## Salvador Dali (Oct 26, 2013)

What's everyone's opinions of this Spring's season of anime so far? I've been watching about 13 different shows, most of which I've been enjoying.
Some of my thoughts thus far:

*Oregairu 2:* I've actually been pretty disappointed in this. It seems a bit too serious compared to the first season, and I can't really say that there's been anything in either of the 2 episodes so far that's made me laugh.
*DanMachi:* Not too sure what to think of this one yet, but I have a bad feeling it might turn into another Sword Art Online.
*Plastic Memories:* Probably my favourite so far. The first episode was great, hopefully the rest of the series will be just as good.
*Re-kan:* Loved the perverted cat.
*Punchline:* Dear God was this cringe-worthy. I like shows that are stupid-funny (e.g. Space Dandy), but this series is just plain stupid. I'm disappointed as I was hoping it would fall into the former category. I probably wouldn't mind so much if the ecchi wasn't so obnoxious and in-your-face.
*Shokugeki:* Unlike Punchline, the nudity in this actually does its job of being hilarious. I love how over-dramatised everything is in this. The ending the second episode came as a bit of a surprise, but Soma will inevitably get into the academy anyway. Somehow.


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

fate/stay night unlimited bladeworks dont know about any others

jojos, death parade and yugioh arc-v are still ongoing but not part of this season


----------



## fotschi (Feb 25, 2015)

DanMachi seemed like it would be good for the first few minutes then I slowly realized over the first EP it was gonna turn into another terrible harem show and dropped it.

Plastic Memories is pretty great, AOTS potential. Whether it's good or not seems like it'll depend entirely on how they handle Isla's running out of time. I'm hoping they'll run off and it'll pull a genre switch and get intense, but they could just have them sulk about it and make me cry a bunch.

Cat is best part of Re-Kan. That show would be great but goddamn as someone who has done some 3d modeling, the 3dcg in that show is so bloody terrible I was too busy ranting and raving over it focus on the plot.

Punchline is basically wasted potential: the show.

For Soma, at the end the old man dude I'm pretty sure is the director of the school or some ****. So that would get him in. I loved watching the spoiled rich kids run off crying though haha. This show and Ore Monogatari are the best comedies this season

Ore Monogatari certainly looks like generic shoujo stuff with the artstyle and it might be but it's funny and fun to watch. Very well-made, AOTS potential.

Hibike! Euphonium is typical kyoani but the protagonist seems better written than most. Also the girl named midori has me listening to midori all day even though I never used to like them (warning the album cover is 18+, youtube allows it though apparently)

Arslan Senki I love the setting and it looks like it could be super interesting. Looks like there will be a huge timeskip after first ep though so I have no idea what to expect from it.

Kekkai Sensen is like futuristic Baccano with the iq dropped 30 points or so. But it's still fun to watch.

FSN UBW is great too but it's second season.

Show By Rock is fun to watch except the cringey 3dcg. Eww... But the 2d animation is pretty great to make up for it. Also I'm pretty sure the main bad guys are supposed to be ****ing universal music group, haha. That alone makes the show worth watching.

I watched a few other things and I'm too lazy to type out a description of them, but they're likely to be dropped soon anyways, we'll see.


----------



## sparkplug74 (Feb 9, 2012)

I'm only watching 4 shows this season, all of which are sequels. 5 if we're counting Kuroko no Basket S3, but that started airing last season. My thoughts so far:

Oregairu S2 - not much to say yet, but Hachiman's interaction with that trap character is hilarious as usual. 

Nisekoi S2 - Chitoge best girl, nuff said.

F/SN: UBW S2 - is it just me or there really are tons of anime-original contents in the second episode? I don't remember seeing some of them in the visual novel. Anyway, great start overall, just as expected from ufotable.

High School DxD - might drop this one soon. I guess To Love-Ru set the bar too high for me when it comes to ecchi/harem that other shows from the same genre are starting to bore me.


Everyone's saying that Plastic Memories is a good show so I might start watching it soon. And about DanMachi, everyone's talking about this Hestia character that it's starting to make me really curious. I think I'd watch the 1st episode at least just to see what's up.


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

I like older anime. Something I don't have to wait every week.


----------



## BTAG (Jun 27, 2013)

sparkplug74 said:


> I'm only watching 4 shows this season, all of which are sequels. 5 if we're counting Kuroko no Basket S3, but that started airing last season. My thoughts so far:
> 
> Oregairu S2 - not much to say yet, but Hachiman's interaction with that trap character is hilarious as usual.
> 
> ...


Hestia is such a boring character. I'm not usually one to question the popularity of a character, but she would have no appeal to anyone if she wasn't a massive breast loli.

I really liked the setting for Arslan Senki, and overall it was quite enjoyable.

Baby Steps 2 is more of the same, meaning absolutely spectacular in every way.

I enjoy DanMachi, but for the same way I can somewhat enjoy Sword Art Online, I can just relax, shut my mind off, and ignore the stupid parts.

F/SN UBW needs no explanation, it's beautiful.

Hibike! Euphonium was enjoyable, but I'm unsure of how long it will remain captivating. I don't see it catching my interest as much as say, Nodame Cantabile, which is my favorite music anime, and maybe overall anime of all time.

Nisekoi: Team Chitoge

Ore Monogatari!! is incredible. The last time Madhouse made a Shoujo or Josei, it was another of my top 3 favorite anime of all time, Chihayafuru, so I'm excited to continue. I'm already a big fan of the characters.

Owari no Seraph was decent. I haven't seen episode 2 yet, but at least the 1st episode was somewhat noteworthy.

I'm not as high on Plastic Memories as others. I just generally don't think heavy drama works well in the anime medium. It comes off incredibly melodramatic, especially when pre-teens and teens are involved. I also thought Shigatsu was incredibly overrated, but people swallow up these overly emotional stories, so I can almost guarantee that it will be one of the highest rated shows of the season, despite not getting a high score from me. I think it will be incredibly predictable. It'll most likely just be monster of the week type stuff in the form of overly emotional memory wipes, and then it all builds to several episodes of unbearable melodrama regarding the main girl getting wiped clean. It will literally be Shigatsu all over again, accept this time, it's without good music that almost redeems how overly dramatic it is, and how completely out of place the comedy is, in regards to the tone the rest of the show is attempting to portray.

Punchline was average. I'm all for ecchi, and ridiculous moments, but what's the point of a restriction for getting aroused, when he can just reverse time anyway? It's MAPPA, so I'll have faith that it will get much better as it goes on. The cat watching naughty things online was quite funny.

Re-Kan! was probably the least exciting show I watched, but it had its moments.

Shokugeki no Souma will almost assuredly be my anime of the season. As a manga reader, I can safely say that JC Staff has done a tremendous job thus far, and it only gets better as it goes on. As a big fan of competition cooking shows, it will be a thrill to finally see all the incredible competitions from the manga be animated.

Show By Rock!! was quite good until the CG came in. I mean it's not bad CG, but I just wanted to see a battle of the bands anime with a female rock band, and it so far isn't what I thought it would be.

Oregairu still remains one of my favorite series. Regardless of whether anything interesting is going on, the small interactions between the characters more than make up for it.

I'm excited to see Yamada-kun, since that's another manga I've read, and I've yet to get around to the other handful of shows I planned to watch, but hopefully I'll have an opinion on them soon.


----------



## sparkplug74 (Feb 9, 2012)

BTAG said:


> I'm not as high on Plastic Memories as others. I just generally don't think heavy drama works well in the anime medium. It comes off incredibly melodramatic, especially when pre-teens and teens are involved. I also thought Shigatsu was incredibly overrated, but people swallow up these overly emotional stories, so I can almost guarantee that it will be one of the highest rated shows of the season, despite not getting a high score from me. I think it will be incredibly predictable. It'll most likely just be monster of the week type stuff in the form of overly emotional memory wipes, and then it all builds to several episodes of unbearable melodrama regarding the main girl getting wiped clean. It will literally be Shigatsu all over again, accept this time, it's without good music that almost redeems how overly dramatic it is, and how completely out of place the comedy is, in regards to the tone the rest of the show is attempting to portray.


I'm currently watching Shigatsu atm and I'm honestly liking it so far. Nothing unique but I can see why people would enjoy it. I've already read some spoilers on a stupid anime FB page though so I don't think the feels would still hit me as hard as it should in the end.

But I somewhat agree with you about drama anime. Seems like any show is guaranteed to get high reception from fans as long as it has heavy drama in it. Personally, the only drama intensive anime that really stuck with me was Clannad and Anohana. Especially Anohana. That show literally made me sob for the first time since my childhood. It made me change my perspective in life and I'm not exaggerating when I say this.


----------



## Salvador Dali (Oct 26, 2013)

fotschi said:


> DanMachi seemed like it would be good for the first few minutes then I slowly realized over the first EP it was gonna turn into another terrible harem show and dropped it.
> 
> Plastic Memories is pretty great, AOTS potential. Whether it's good or not seems like it'll depend entirely on how they handle Isla's running out of time. I'm hoping they'll run off and it'll pull a genre switch and get intense, but they could just have them sulk about it and make me cry a bunch.
> 
> ...


DanMachi does seem like it's just going to be an SAO-harem kind of anime. I'll still watch it though, unless it gets unbearably bad, just 'cause.

Yeah, I hope it turns out to be a great series overall. I think it can go any which way at the moment, but I really hope it doesn't end up being a massive disappointment. I wasn't overally happy with the second episode, though I still had high expectations thanks to the first ep.

Re-kan hasn't been too great so far. I've been enjoying Kyoukai no Rinne slighter more, which basically has the same premise of "high school girl can see ghosts/spirits". It's still not great either, especially the first episode, but the second one was more enjoyable.

The kids running away with their tails between their legs was definitely the best part, lol. They take food so seriously in this anime, I can't help but laugh.

I feel pretty let down by Kekai Sensen. Both episodes have just lost my attention halfway through, since they just get so boring. I don't know if I'll keep this series up or not, depends on how many episodes there'll be.



BTAG said:


> Ore Monogatari!! is incredible. The last time Madhouse made a Shoujo or Josei, it was another of my top 3 favorite anime of all time, Chihayafuru, so I'm excited to continue. I'm already a big fan of the characters.
> 
> Owari no Seraph was decent. I haven't seen episode 2 yet, but at least the 1st episode was somewhat noteworthy.
> 
> I'm not as high on Plastic Memories as others. I just generally don't think heavy drama works well in the anime medium. It comes off incredibly melodramatic, especially when pre-teens and teens are involved. I also thought Shigatsu was incredibly overrated, but people swallow up these overly emotional stories, so I can almost guarantee that it will be one of the highest rated shows of the season, despite not getting a high score from me. I think it will be incredibly predictable. It'll most likely just be monster of the week type stuff in the form of overly emotional memory wipes, and then it all builds to several episodes of unbearable melodrama regarding the main girl getting wiped clean. It will literally be Shigatsu all over again, accept this time, it's without good music that almost redeems how overly dramatic it is, and how completely out of place the comedy is, in regards to the tone the rest of the show is attempting to portray.


I loved Ore Monogatari as well, even though the plot and characters are a bit cliché, at least they're actually likable and have some kind of personality, instead of just being generic, walking tropes like a lot of hapless anime characters are.

I'm not sure if it's just me, but Owari no Seraph reminds me a lot of Attack on Titan, and the second episode just helps to reinforce that. It's basically just Attack on Vampire, the way I see it.

I think it's too early to be passing judgement on Plastic Memories just yet. It could turn out to be one of those shows that has an amazing first episode, but the rest are just complete flops. Or it could become a modern masterpiece (extremely doubtful though), who knows.

I disagree, I think drama can work very well in anime, depending on the director and the rest of the team of course. Sure, live-action is probably a better medium for it since it's easier to convey emotion with flesh and blood humans.
But there's been plenty of drama and emotional situations in anime that have stuck with me, and have felt very genuine and relate-able, despite them being cartoons.

I also don't think that the first ep of Plastic Memories was melodramatic at all. It managed to make the audience care about characters that we've only just been introduced to, which is something that's very hard to do, and not easy to pull off. Of course not everyone will find it quite so emotional, but I'm someone that very rarely gets attached to anime/TV characters, even in long-running series, but that episode still managed to tug at my heart strings.

Of course if we're talking about really heavy drama, I think those are best left in soap operas and campy stage plays, lol.



sparkplug74 said:


> Everyone's saying that Plastic Memories is a good show so I might start watching it soon. And about DanMachi, everyone's talking about this Hestia character that it's starting to make me really curious. I think I'd watch the 1st episode at least just to see what's up.


I haven't been keeping up with discussions for DanMachi since it's one of the shows of this season that I don't really care much about. So I can't say why people are talking about Hestia, I personally don't find there to be anything remarkable/interesting about her. Very forgettable character, but so are all of them in DanMachi in my brutal opinion, especially the main protagonist. I can't even remember his name, lol.


----------



## fotschi (Feb 25, 2015)

Salvador Dali said:


> Re-kan hasn't been too great so far. I've been enjoying Kyoukai no Rinne slighter more, which basically has the same premise of "high school girl can see ghosts/spirits". It's still not great either, especially the first episode, but the second one was more enjoyable.


Well ****, I watched the first episode of that and was thinking of just dropping but I guess I'll go watch the second now.



Salvador Dali said:


> I also don't think that the first ep of Plastic Memories was melodramatic at all. It managed to make the audience care about characters that we've only just been introduced to, which is something that's very hard to do, and not easy to pull off. Of course not everyone will find it quite so emotional, but I'm someone that very rarely gets attached to anime/TV characters, even in long-running series, but that episode still managed to tug at my heart strings.


Agreed, it was sad and stuff but they weren't totally overdoing it (like Clannad, not that I didn't enjoy Clannad but super forced drama). Plus it seems like it could actually be trying to make a point using pathos regarding memories/technology depending on how the show develops. We've only seen 2 eps so far so we can't judge it too much yet.



BTAG said:


> Hestia is such a boring character. I'm not usually one to question the popularity of a character, but she would have no appeal to anyone if she wasn't a massive breast loli.


Not to mention the ribbon literally only there to hold her breasts up.








And they're selling them for 10 bucks. Nice...


----------



## Salvador Dali (Oct 26, 2013)

fotschi said:


> Agreed, it was sad and stuff but they weren't totally overdoing it (like Clannad, not that I didn't enjoy Clannad but super forced drama). Plus it seems like it could actually be trying to make a point using pathos regarding memories/technology depending on how the show develops. We've only seen 2 eps so far so we can't judge it too much yet.
> 
> Not to mention the ribbon literally only there to hold her breasts up.
> 
> ...


Yeah, it came across as being believable and didn't feel forced in the slightest, which is what I liked about it. I hope that is indeed the direction the show is heading in. Maybe it's an odd comparison, but I've got somewhat of an Ergo Proxy feeling with this show so far, and I hope it has some philosophical stuff in it like that series did.

Lmao, very good observation there. :b

Edit: I also forgot to mention, I'd really like to watch the new season of Gintama, but have only gotten started on the original series (24 eps in so far). It'll probably take me a bare minimum of 4 months to finish all the 260-something episodes.
I've really been enjoying it though, it's already one of my new favourite anime. I can definitely understand all the praise it gets, unlike Fullmetal Alchemist: Brotherhood, unfortunately, lol.


----------



## BTAG (Jun 27, 2013)

Well, I'll continue to be the vocal minority in regards to Plastic Memories. I don't like Clannad, I don't like Shigatsu, and Plastic Memories is my least favorite of them all. Plastic Memories and Shigatsu, primarily Shigatsu, have completely unwarranted shifts in tone. The comedy is so out of place, that regardless of how well done the emotional scene before it was, it's just immediately wiped of all its meaning after some stupid comedic line, and/or exaggerated facial expressions. Clannad's biggest problem in my eyes, is just how incredibly generic the first series is. It takes a long time for it to hit it's stride, and in those early moments, it's just a slice of life comedy, which I don't find funny in the slightest. 

It's funny because to the contrary of what these posts may say about me, I tend to enjoy almost everything that I watch, but these dramas just don't do it for me. There needs to be some other secondary genre which makes it all worthwhile. I generally find it very hard to take any drama seriously when it involves children or teenagers. I'm very aware that I'm the odd one out in regards to these opinions, but for me, unless a drama is done absolutely perfectly, there is no reason for me to watch it, while at least in a comedy or action show, regardless of how terrible they are, at least there will be a couple of funny scenes, or a couple of interesting fights.


----------



## fotschi (Feb 25, 2015)

BTAG said:


> Well, I'll continue to be the vocal minority in regards to Plastic Memories. I don't like Clannad, I don't like Shigatsu, and Plastic Memories is my least favorite of them all. Plastic Memories and Shigatsu, primarily Shigatsu, have completely unwarranted shifts in tone. The comedy is so out of place, that regardless of how well done the emotional scene before it was, it's just immediately wiped of all its meaning after some stupid comedic line, and/or exaggerated facial expressions. Clannad's biggest problem in my eyes, is just how incredibly generic the first series is. It takes a long time for it to hit it's stride, and in those early moments, it's just a slice of life comedy, which I don't find funny in the slightest.
> 
> It's funny because to the contrary of what these posts may say about me, I tend to enjoy almost everything that I watch, but these dramas just don't do it for me. There needs to be some other secondary genre which makes it all worthwhile. I generally find it very hard to take any drama seriously when it involves children or teenagers. I'm very aware that I'm the odd one out in regards to these opinions, but for me, unless a drama is done absolutely perfectly, there is no reason for me to watch it, while at least in a comedy or action show, regardless of how terrible they are, at least there will be a couple of funny scenes, or a couple of interesting fights.


Yeah I agree that a lot of the time drama is handled terribly looking at it from a critical standpoint, I just cry at everything so I'm too busy crying to notice the faults, heh. Heck, I'm pretty sure I started tearing up a bit during the first ep of plastic memories. But as I said in the last post, I'm hoping plastic memories is trying to make a point with the forced drama rather than just having it there to make fans cry their way to the store to buy bds and figs. They could at least pull something off like "it's bad to live in your memories, all memories are plastic memories!" or "messing with consciousness is bad" with practically no effort.



Salvador Dali said:


> Edit: I also forgot to mention, I'd really like to watch the new season of Gintama, but have only gotten started on the original series (24 eps in so far). It'll probably take me a bare minimum of 4 months to finish all the 260-something episodes.
> I've really been enjoying it though, it's already one of my new favourite anime. I can definitely understand all the praise it gets, unlike Fullmetal Alchemist: Brotherhood, unfortunately, lol.


Goddamnit, Gintama is already in the bin of shows-I'd-love-to-watch-but-are-way-too-long, between Legend of the Galactic Heroes and Lupin III. The last thing it needs is even more episodes to make starting it even more intimidating.


----------



## BTAG (Jun 27, 2013)

^ Yeah, I got a bit teary eyed during the first episode as well, and then the girl joked about peeing her pants, and it made me completely forget what I was teary eyes about in the first place. To be fair though, making me tear up isn't exactly the hardest thing in the world to do, so I don't know exactly how effective the drama was. 

I just don't want to watch something depressing unless it's incredibly well done, because I have enough drama in my life. I'd rather unwind, and watch something that I will actually enjoy.


----------



## Salvador Dali (Oct 26, 2013)

fotschi said:


> Goddamnit, Gintama is already in the bin of shows-I'd-love-to-watch-but-are-way-too-long, between Legend of the Galactic Heroes and Lupin III. The last thing it needs is even more episodes to make starting it even more intimidating.


I'd like to watch Galactic Heroes as well, though it'll probably be a long, long time before I do. There are so many 100+ episode shows I want to see before I die, but I'll probably never get around to watching all of them.



BTAG said:


> ^ Yeah, I got a bit teary eyed during the first episode as well, and then the girl joked about peeing her pants, and it made me completely forget what I was teary eyes about in the first place. To be fair though, making me tear up isn't exactly the hardest thing in the world to do, so I don't know exactly how effective the drama was.
> 
> I just don't want to watch something depressing unless it's incredibly well done, because I have enough drama in my life. I'd rather unwind, and watch something that I will actually enjoy.


I don't remember it too well, but I think that joke occurred much earlier on in the episode, well before the emotional scene. I do agree that the humour is a bit out of place though, and it's probably its weakest point so far. It just isn't necessary, and I didn't find it funny either.
I don't find it very easy to tear up at all (because I'm completely stable emotionally and have a healthy mental state, didn't cha know?), so from my critical standpoint, I'd say the drama was very well done, in my opinion.

I have plenty of drama in my life as well, but I think that's why I enjoy watching drama. It gives me a chance to watch something that I might be able to relate to, or just be able to focus on some other fictional character's problems for a while, rather than my own. It just makes me feel strangely better about myself, even if it's only temporary.
Of course there are times I'd rather just watch a mindless comedy and not have to think too much about anything though, it just depends on my mood.

I think the only genre that I really don't like in anime is sports, but that's just because I've always found sports to be about as interesting as watching ants go about their daily business.


----------



## sparkplug74 (Feb 9, 2012)

BTAG said:


> Well, I'll continue to be the vocal minority in regards to Plastic Memories. I don't like Clannad, I don't like Shigatsu, and Plastic Memories is my least favorite of them all. Plastic Memories and Shigatsu, primarily Shigatsu, have completely unwarranted shifts in tone. The comedy is so out of place, that regardless of how well done the emotional scene before it was, it's just immediately wiped of all its meaning after some stupid comedic line, and/or exaggerated facial expressions. Clannad's biggest problem in my eyes, is just how incredibly generic the first series is. It takes a long time for it to hit it's stride, and in those early moments, it's just a slice of life comedy, which I don't find funny in the slightest.
> 
> It's funny because to the contrary of what these posts may say about me, I tend to enjoy almost everything that I watch, but these dramas just don't do it for me. There needs to be some other secondary genre which makes it all worthwhile. I generally find it very hard to take any drama seriously when it involves children or teenagers. I'm very aware that I'm the odd one out in regards to these opinions, but for me, unless a drama is done absolutely perfectly, there is no reason for me to watch it, while at least in a comedy or action show, regardless of how terrible they are, at least there will be a couple of funny scenes, or a couple of interesting fights.


You're right about the comedic scenes in Shigatsu. They're almost all out of place. One moment there's a heavily dramatic scene to set the mood then the next, a comedic line would come out of nowhere to ruin it. Pretty decent show though, I'd rate it 7/10 personally. It's just a bit overrated in my opinion, it even scored higher than AnoHana on MAL which is one of the highest forms of blasphemy in my book. :b

About the characters, just try to pretend that they're adults. That's what I always do anyway, because it really is funny when you take their ages at face value. I mean, 12-14 year old kids talking about their life long struggles and heartbreaks? Nothing could be more stupid than that. :lol



Salvador Dali said:


> I think the only genre that I really don't like in anime is sports, but that's just because I've always found sports to be about as interesting as watching ants go about their daily business.


Give Slam Dunk a try. It's about basketball, but anyone would enjoy the drama and slice of life elements of the show, sports fan or not. It's pretty long though, and the art is a bit outdated considering that it came out in the 90's.


----------



## Salvador Dali (Oct 26, 2013)

sparkplug74 said:


> Give Slam Dunk a try. It's about basketball, but anyone would enjoy the drama and slice of life elements of the show, sports fan or not. It's pretty long though, and the art is a bit outdated considering that it came out in the 90's.


I try to keep an open mind, but I honestly don't think I'll enjoy it. Of course I can't know for sure unless I watch it, but I've got so much anime I want to watch and have to catch up on, that I really don't want to invest in a 101 episode long show that centres around something I have no interest in.

I tried to get into sports a few years back when I was going through one of my "I want to try out a new hobby!" phases. I was so bored learning and watching about various different sports that it literally sent me to sleep a couple times, lol. Didn't take me long to drop that pseudo-hobby.

No offence to sports fans of course, it just ain't my thing.


----------



## BTAG (Jun 27, 2013)

Salvador Dali said:


> I try to keep an open mind, but I honestly don't think I'll enjoy it. Of course I can't know for sure unless I watch it, but I've got so much anime I want to watch and have to catch up on, that I really don't want to invest in a 101 episode long show that centres around something I have no interest in.
> 
> I tried to get into sports a few years back when I was going through one of my "I want to try out a new hobby!" phases. I was so bored learning and watching about various different sports that it literally sent me to sleep a couple times, lol. Didn't take me long to drop that pseudo-hobby.
> 
> No offence to sports fans of course, it just ain't my thing.


Get out right now! How dare you insult sports in any fashion.


----------



## Salvador Dali (Oct 26, 2013)

BTAG said:


> Get out right now! How dare you insult sports in any fashion.


Come at me bro, I'll take you on!
Video games are a million times more enjoyable than sports can ever hope to be. Except sports video games, which are a complete disgrace which should be wiped from the face of the Earth.


----------



## BTAG (Jun 27, 2013)

Salvador Dali said:


> Come at me bro, I'll take you on!
> Video games are a million times more enjoyable than sports can ever hope to be. Except sports video games, which are a complete disgrace which should be wiped from the face of the Earth.


Well, considering I haven't played a single second of games in the last couple of weeks, and I've watched about 75 hours of sports in the last couple of weeks, I'd very much disagree with your statement.

I'm almost positive that the pee joke happened when they were coming home from the house, where they decommissioned the girl, which is why it was such stupid timing.


----------



## Salvador Dali (Oct 26, 2013)

BTAG said:


> Well, considering I haven't played a single second of games in the last couple of weeks, and I've watched about 75 hours of sports in the last couple of weeks, I'd very much disagree with your statement.
> 
> I'm almost positive that the pee joke happened when they were coming home from the house, where they decommissioned the girl, which is why it was such stupid timing.


That would be 75 hours of my life down the drain. I could say the same about all the time I've spent on games and anime, but at least I enjoyed that time I wasted. I may as well have been staring at the ceiling for 75 hours. :b So I humbly disagree with your statement as well, no hard feelings.

I could have sworn it was before then, when they were tying to infuriate the old lady's home, but I could be wrong. I watched that episode at about 3am, so my memory may be hazed from exhaustion.
I'll give you the benefit of the doubt on this one, you filthy sports fanatic.


----------



## BTAG (Jun 27, 2013)

sparkplug74 said:


> You're right about the comedic scenes in Shigatsu. They're almost all out of place. One moment there's a heavily dramatic scene to set the mood then the next, a comedic line would come out of nowhere to ruin it. Pretty decent show though, I'd rate it 7/10 personally. It's just a bit overrated in my opinion, it even scored higher than AnoHana on MAL which is one of the highest forms of blasphemy in my book. :b
> 
> About the characters, just try to pretend that they're adults. That's what I always do anyway, because it really is funny when you take their ages at face value. I mean, 12-14 year old kids talking about their life long struggles and heartbreaks? Nothing could be more stupid than that. :lol


Yeah, it's certainly not bad, and it's quite well made, but I feel like it doesn't deserve the praise. They used the same underwater piano scene throughout, and the music itself wasn't nearly prominent enough in my opinion. They barely played any music over the first half. The comedy, especially the chibi characters hitting eachother and sending them flying, was just so incredibly out of place for the tone they were going for. Then the end was so over dramatic for something that was so heavily foreshadowed.

I personally couldn't stop comparing it to Nodame Cantabile, which I love. Nodame Cantabile had better music, much better comedy, and more interesting characters, and a plot that progressed along with the romance. The only thing it doesn't have is 8000 flashbacks, and being unable to play the piano, and I think that's a pretty good trade off in Nodame's favor.

Weren't they in like in middle school too? It was almost impossible to take seriously. I don't see why they had to be middle schoolers. They could have still presented the same story, except with 17 year olds in high school or something, and I think it would have been far more impactful.


----------



## fotschi (Feb 25, 2015)

sparkplug74 said:


> Give Slam Dunk a try. It's about basketball, but anyone would enjoy the drama and slice of life elements of the show, sports fan or not. It's pretty long though, and the art is a bit outdated considering that it came out in the 90's.


I haven't seen that but I've heard good things about it. Ping Pong is definitely the best sports anime I've seen as someone who doesn't like sports ('cause I'm a Yuasa fanboy heh), amazing art and direction with a great plot.



BTAG said:


> I'm almost positive that the pee joke happened when they were coming home from the house, where they decommissioned the girl, which is why it was such stupid timing.


Yeah it definitely did, I remember that. Came out of nowhere at the end of the episode and then hundreds of posts going "why does robot need to pee" flooded anime boards across the net. Also I'm pretty sure there was another pee joke at another time so maybe that other one is what Salvador Dali is thinking of, I dunno. Can't remember if that one was the first or second episode. Second episode highlight was the "why does robot bleed" post flood.



BTAG said:


> Weren't they in like in middle school too? It was almost impossible to take seriously. I don't see why they had to be middle schoolers. They could have still presented the same story, except with 17 year olds in high school or something, and I think it would have been far more impactful.


Well how would they get the lolicon and shotacon market then? For this purpose I entirely ignore specific ages in anime. For example Utena. They're in bloody middle school. I sure as hell didn't act like they act in the show when I was in middle school. So instead of complaining I just ignored their ages, except at the end when it gets a bit too weird to ignore, haha. The show's themes and messages are obviously designed for an audience older than the characters involved, so I don't bother dwelling on their ages and figure they only make 'em stupidly young for the pedophile market and the shock value.


----------



## Salvador Dali (Oct 26, 2013)

fotschi said:


> I haven't seen that but I've heard good things about it. Ping Pong is definitely the best sports anime I've seen as someone who doesn't like sports ('cause I'm a Yuasa fanboy heh), amazing art and direction with a great plot.
> 
> Yeah it definitely did, I remember that. Came out of nowhere at the end of the episode and then hundreds of posts going "why does robot need to pee" flooded anime boards across the net. Also I'm pretty sure there was another pee joke at another time so maybe that other one is what Salvador Dali is thinking of, I dunno. Can't remember if that one was the first or second episode. Second episode highlight was the "why does robot bleed" post flood.
> 
> Well how would they get the lolicon and shotacon market then? For this purpose I entirely ignore specific ages in anime. For example Utena. They're in bloody middle school. I sure as hell didn't act like they act in the show when I was in middle school. So instead of complaining I just ignored their ages, except at the end when it gets a bit too weird to ignore, haha. The show's themes and messages are obviously designed for an audience older than the characters involved, so I don't bother dwelling on their ages and figure they only make 'em stupidly young for the pedophile market and the shock value.


I've actually had some interest in watching Ping Pong at some point at all, despite having zero interest in any kind of sports. The only sports anime I've really watched so far is Chihayafuru, because after reading the synopsis, the protagonist sounded a bit like myself (I'm still on the search for an anime that basically stars me), but as predicted, it was pretty damn boring. I did like the characters and development though, it would have been a million times more enjoyable for me without the stupid card game.

I would have thought something so out of place would have stuck out in my memory, but I guess not. I was wondering why she needs to pee as well, and why she bleeds. The next big question will be "why does robot need to eat?".

I keep forgetting how young some of the people in anime are supposed to be. They definitely don't act like your typical young teenagers. If there's no school setting, I normally just assume that characters are in their early 20s or something, especially if they sound as such, but then I'll read somewhere that they're 14 year old, and make me feel like some kind of old coot in the process, lol.
The Japanese certainly seem to have their weird fetishes, so I wouldn't put it past them if they are just doing it for paedophilic fan service.


----------



## sparkplug74 (Feb 9, 2012)

fotschi said:


> I haven't seen that but I've heard good things about it. Ping Pong is definitely the best sports anime I've seen as someone who doesn't like sports ('cause I'm a Yuasa fanboy heh), amazing art and direction with a great plot.


Well it's got everything from comedy, drama, slice of life, romance, and even action, and the show does them all really good. I didn't really make a conscious decision to watch it, it's just one of those shows that you're going to see at some point if you're living in our country because its popularity here is on par with DBZ. But I'm glad I did watch it, it was such a great anime.



> Well how would they get the lolicon and shotacon market then? For this purpose I entirely ignore specific ages in anime. For example Utena. They're in bloody middle school. I sure as hell didn't act like they act in the show when I was in middle school. So instead of complaining I just ignored their ages, except at the end when it gets a bit too weird to ignore, haha. The show's themes and messages are obviously designed for an audience older than the characters involved, so I don't bother dwelling on their ages and figure they only make 'em stupidly young for the pedophile market and the shock value.


Yeah, that's the best you could do. Just try to somehow to convince your brain that you're watching a group of mature adults instead of a bunch of kids who still probably drink milk from their momma's teats. :lol

And @Salvador Dali, maybe you just haven't seen the sport that suits you yet? Dismissing all of sports as boring after only seeing/trying out a few is like generalizing all anime as crap after watching Sword Art Online and Boku no Pico. :lol There are so many types of sports, I'm fairly certain that there's something for everyone out there. I myself am not a fan of any sports aside from basketball and a little bit of boxing.


----------



## Salvador Dali (Oct 26, 2013)

sparkplug74 said:


> And @Salvador Dali, maybe you just haven't seen the sport that suits you yet? Dismissing all of sports as boring after only seeing/trying out a few is like generalizing all anime as crap after watching Sword Art Online and Boku no Pico. :lol There are so many types of sports, I'm fairly certain that there's something for everyone out there. I myself am not a fan of any sports aside from basketball and a little bit of boxing.


I think the thing with sports is, I just simply don't like the idea/concept behind them. In the same way I don't find religion interesting because, despite there being several different religions/beliefs, they're all basically formed from the same general idea.
I did give sports a fair chance, and tried out several different ones, but they all just generally felt the same to me. It's not like I only watched one football/soccer and one rugby game, and then declared "sports are boring", I did spend a fair few weeks/months on them.

It just simply isn't my cup of tea. I find them boring because I find them repetitive, simplistic, and I don't like the "us vs them" mentality that they seem to instil in a lot of people. I know it's more the fault/problem of person for having that kind of mentality in the first place though.

So that's just agree to disagree on this one, otherwise I'm going to go on a lengthy rant on why I don't like sports and all the issues I have with them, lol. :b


----------



## sparkplug74 (Feb 9, 2012)

Salvador Dali said:


> I think the thing with sports is, I just simply don't like the idea/concept behind them. In the same way I don't find religion interesting because, despite there being several different religions/beliefs, they're all basically formed from the same general idea.
> I did give sports a fair chance, and tried out several different ones, but they all just generally felt the same to me. It's not like I only watched one football/soccer and one rugby game, and then declared "sports are boring", I did spend a fair few weeks/months on them.
> 
> It just simply isn't my cup of tea. I find them boring because I find them repetitive, simplistic, and I don't like the "us vs them" mentality that they seem to instil in a lot of people. I know it's more the fault/problem of person for having that kind of mentality in the first place though.
> ...


I get what you mean. I feel the same way towards some stuff too. Partying comes to mind first. I just can't force myself to like it despite most people claiming it to be really fun. And high five for having the same opinion about religion as I do. :high5

But this thread is about Spring 2015 anime so enough of that. I just downloaded the first 2 eps of Danmachi and Plastic Memories out of sheer curiosity (being the talk of the town and all). Will give my opinion after I'm done watching them.


----------



## BTAG (Jun 27, 2013)

Salvador Dali said:


> I've actually had some interest in watching Ping Pong at some point at all, despite having zero interest in any kind of sports. The only sports anime I've really watched so far is Chihayafuru, because after reading the synopsis, the protagonist sounded a bit like myself (I'm still on the search for an anime that basically stars me), but as predicted, it was pretty damn boring. I did like the characters and development though, it would have been a million times more enjoyable for me without the stupid card game.


You are walking on some mighty thin ice here, to steal the ramblings of a certain someone. Your blind hatred for sports will make it impossible to enjoy anything with that genre in the tags. Chihayafuru is about the character development, much like Ping Pong, so it's not even a sports series really, but if you go in with 1 strike against it because of the sports tag, of course you'll hate it. I know you probably assume that you're coming in with an open mind, but you subconsciously knock anything with "sports" down a peg or 2 before you even begin. Chihayafuru is many things, a realistic portrayal of someone who struggles to reach the top of the ladder without a bulls*** power-up in the middle of nowhere, a realistic portrayal of character interactions, whether it be new friends, childhood friends, rivalries, and the card game itself is thrilling and tense. It's pretty much tailor made for someone to get over their stigma with sports series, but your hatred of sports runs too deep. Your method of watching a couple of shows a day doesn't lend itself well to any sports series either. You need to marathon sports series, and that's the bottom line. Some Kuroko games take like 5 or 6 episodes to complete a single game.

P.S: Can everyone insult sports somewhere else?, I can only take so many daggers to the heart, regarding my favorite thing in the world,lol.


----------



## Salvador Dali (Oct 26, 2013)

sparkplug74 said:


> I get what you mean. I feel the same way towards some stuff too. Partying comes to mind first. I just can't force myself to like it despite most people claiming it to be really fun. And high five for having the same opinion about religion as I do. :high5
> 
> But this thread is about Spring 2015 anime so enough of that. I just downloaded the first 2 eps of Danmachi and Plastic Memories out of sheer curiosity (being the talk of the town and all). Will give my opinion after I'm done watching them.


*high five* I don't like partying either, but as you said, we're going off-topic here so let's leave it at this, lol.

I'll like to hear your opinion on Plastic Memories especially, I think that show is more open to interpretation then DanMachi is, in my opinion.



BTAG said:


> You are walking on some mighty thin ice here, to steal the ramblings of a certain someone. Your blind hatred for sports will make it impossible to enjoy anything with that genre in the tags. Chihayafuru is about the character development, much like Ping Pong, so it's not even a sports series really, but if you go in with 1 strike against it because of the sports tag, of course you'll hate it. I know you probably assume that you're coming in with an open mind, but you subconsciously knock anything with "sports" down a peg or 2 before you even begin. Chihayafuru is many things, a realistic portrayal of someone who struggles to reach the top of the ladder without a bulls*** power-up in the middle of nowhere, a realistic portrayal of character interactions, whether it be new friends, childhood friends, rivalries, and the card game itself is thrilling and tense. It's pretty much tailor made for someone to get over their stigma with sports series, but your hatred of sports runs too deep. Your method of watching a couple of shows a day doesn't lend itself well to any sports series either. You need to marathon sports series, and that's the bottom line. Some Kuroko games take like 5 or 6 episodes to complete a single game.
> 
> P.S: Can everyone insult sports somewhere else?, I can only take so many daggers to the heart, regarding my favorite thing in the world,lol.


Don't get me wrong, I DID enjoy Chihayafuru, I'd give it a 7/10, but all of the boring card matches just really dampened the enjoyment of the series for me. I didn't even know it was a sports anime before I watched it, I knew it was about a card game (Kurta), but not necessarily a sport.

I don't even hate sports, I just find them insanely boring. Hate is a strong word, and I wouldn't say there's much that I "hate", especially not any anime shows. When I think of "hating", I think of how much it is I despise radical racists, not a cartoon.
I find it hard marathoning anything, it would be impossible for me to marathon a sports anime, lol.

Sorry, I just simply don't like sports, and most likely never will. Apologies if that somehow offends you, but we all have our own differing opinions and likes/dislikes.

Edit: Also, I'm somewhat curious to know who this "certain someone" is? lol


----------



## Sacrieur (Jan 14, 2013)

Nagato-chan is the best one.










Sidonia is okay, too.

---

Tried Seraph, it ended up being boring.

Tried Plastic Memories, was okay, but far too predictable for my tastes. Should've hid the main plot line better for more twists. So I can't watch it with the whole plot spoiled for me.


----------



## BTAG (Jun 27, 2013)

Salvador Dali said:


> Edit: Also, I'm somewhat curious to know who this "certain someone" is? lol


I thought the card matches were thrilling, but to each their own. I also watch cycling and golf for 5 hours and enjoy myself, so I like a lot of things.

Come on Ms. Atlus. I'm making a Catherine reference. The bartender in Catherine says that kind of thing everytime you talk to him.


----------



## Salvador Dali (Oct 26, 2013)

BTAG said:


> I thought the card matches were thrilling, but to each their own. I also watch cycling and golf for 5 hours and enjoy myself, so I like a lot of things.
> 
> Come on Ms. Atlus. I'm making a Catherine reference. The bartender in Catherine says that kind of thing everytime you talk to him.


And I happen to enjoy playing Dark Souls for 5+ hours at a time, which I'm sure sounds just as torturous to you as watching sports is for me,
lol

What kind of thing? A deep seated dislike for Sports? Where do I hook up with this guy? :b


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

Salvador Dali said:


> And I happen to enjoy playing Dark Souls for 5+ hours at a time, which I'm sure sounds just as torturous to you as watching sports is for me,
> lol
> 
> What kind of thing? A deep seated dislike for Sports? Where do I hook up with this guy? :b


dark souls is ez, way overrated difficulty, just takes like 10-20 hrs to get used to mechanics properly, only deaths should be from falling or rushing too fast, they upped the difficulty on bloodborne by increasing 1hko attacks and giving the bosses 4x more health than the average souls bosses

sports anime are just like shounen imo, replace battles with intense physical duels to <insert goal of sport> over the opposition, though iven ot watched enough to truly comment

also are there any really big anime this season, like snk tier?


----------



## Salvador Dali (Oct 26, 2013)

Joe said:


> dark souls is ez, way overrated difficulty, just takes like 10-20 hrs to get used to mechanics properly, only deaths should be from falling or rushing too fast, they upped the difficulty on bloodborne by increasing 1hko attacks and giving the bosses 4x more health than the average souls bosses
> 
> sports anime are just like shounen imo, replace battles with intense physical duels to <insert goal of sport> over the opposition, though iven ot watched enough to truly comment
> 
> also are there any really big anime this season, like snk tier?


Yeah, Dark Souls is definitely not a difficult game once you learn the mechanics. It's just trail and error and not much else. I didn't find Bloodborne that difficult, but a couple of the bosses were royal pains in the *** to kill. Had to do quite a bit of grinding before I could defeat them.
I think Demon's Souls is still the hardest game in the series for me.

I like shounen anime, some of it anyway (not a fan of Naruto or Bleach). I agree with that comparison though, but I prefer shounen since I feel like there's more room for unpredictability, whereas in a sports anime you know that it's basically just people playing around with balls (or whatever kind of objects the sport in question utilizes).
I'm not a big fan of tournament arcs in shounen though since they tend to get repetitive, but I've really enjoyed the one in Yu Yu Hakusho so far, probably my favourite one from what little shounen I've watched.

I wouldn't really say that any of the anime from this season is "big" per se. Owari no Seraph reminds me a lot of Attack on Titan, but unfortunately, from the 2 episodes I've seen so far, it's pretty mediocre. Same goes for DanMachi which I'd say is arguably the biggest show from what I've watched, but the first two eps haven't been anything special.


----------



## sparkplug74 (Feb 9, 2012)

Finally finished watching the first two eps of Plastic Memories and Danmachi. My thoughts:

Plastic Memories - I enjoyed it. I like the premise, it's kind of a unique twist to an otherwise overused theme found in a lot of drama shows. The flow of the story is kind of predictable though. The twist that they revealed in the end of episode 2, I saw that one coming from miles away. The concept behind Giftias has a lot of holes too, although I expect them to be explained later in the series. If not, then I will be greatly disappointed.

Danmachi - I don't have much to say tbh. The way I see it, it seems like this is gonna be just one of those generic shounen/harem/fanservice shows. I'll give it one more episode to pick things up. If nothing interesting happens then I'll drop it.



Joe said:


> also are there any really big anime this season, like snk tier?


Fate/stay night is probably the closest thing to it, but that's a second season so idk if it counts.


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

Salvador Dali said:


> Yeah, Dark Souls is definitely not a difficult game once you learn the mechanics. It's just trail and error and not much else. I didn't find Bloodborne that difficult, but a couple of the bosses were royal pains in the *** to kill. Had to do quite a bit of grinding before I could defeat them.
> I think Demon's Souls is still the hardest game in the series for me.
> 
> I like shounen anime, some of it anyway (not a fan of Naruto or Bleach). I agree with that comparison though, but I prefer shounen since I feel like there's more room for unpredictability, whereas in a sports anime you know that it's basically just people playing around with balls (or whatever kind of objects the sport in question utilizes).
> ...


I'll have a look at Owari, thank ye. I generally like the idea of tournament arcs but I've only seen Fairy Tail's (Tower of Heaven in hxh doesn't count I think). I liked the Arc but it was done awfully, Hiro pulled the rug under everyone who was hyped up to be S-Class, on par with Erza ect. outside of Fairy Tail/Sabertooth to shove the rivalry in our face, Kagura due to rivalry with Erza and Jura (he was hyped as strongest participant). When characters 'on par' with the others start one shotting people it really peeved me, hence this entire paragraph being nothing about anything but my ranting.

My ps3 broke so i never tried demons souls  Not including first time playing a game in the series, most people seem to say demons is the hardest and bring up Flamelurker. I've not played DS2 either, though people say it's the easiest, I'm waiting for a price drop on the pc version. Bloodborne mechanically isn't much harder than Dark Souls (I think I luck out sometimes since I barely know some of the bosses despite being on ng++) if the bosses are parryable it isn't too long, but if they aren't it takes forever. On the defiled chalice (half hp) the bosses can 1 hit, though that is easy to avoid, but the two hits (as in, still staggered from first hit from Amygdala's wacky arms) have killed me a few times, I also spent way too long on the dog headbutting me. I don't really find it fun bashing on Amygdala for 5-6mins though lol, though I don't like Bloodborne as much in general, not just because I'm worse at it. Artorias was my hardest souls boss at first time of playing (Kalameet more attempts but only since I was going for the tail), but I enjoyed that fight much more than when I struggled on Bloodborne bosses. Artorias is probably my favourite boss.

I'll have a look at Owari though thanks, nothing gets me more than 13 year old vampire slayers. I think it really depends on what shounen to be compared with sports anime, both can be unpredictable but some *cough* fairy tail *cough* just have it ending up with Natsu saves the day (literally one arc where he doesn't). It might sound like I dislike Fairy Tail but I was really into it when I watched it just over 2 years ago (time moves too quick) and was my favourite series easily at the time of watching.


----------



## Salvador Dali (Oct 26, 2013)

sparkplug74 said:


> Finally finished watching the first two eps of Plastic Memories and Danmachi. My thoughts:
> 
> Plastic Memories - I enjoyed it. I like the premise, it's kind of a unique twist to an otherwise overused theme found in a lot of drama shows. The flow of the story is kind of predictable though. The twist that they revealed in the end of episode 2, I saw that one coming from miles away. The concept behind Giftias has a lot of holes too, although I expect them to be explained later in the series. If not, then I will be greatly disappointed.
> 
> Danmachi - I don't have much to say tbh. The way I see it, it seems like this is gonna be just one of those generic shounen/harem/fanservice shows. I'll give it one more episode to pick things up. If nothing interesting happens then I'll drop it.


I wasn't even aware that was meant to be a twist in episode 2, lol. I still have high hopes for the series at the moment, but the second episode was a bit of a disappointment.

Yeah, I'm not surprised that DanMachi turned out this way since I was never expecting it to be a masterpiece anyway, but it's still a shame that it isn't more enjoyable at least. Maybe it might pick up after a couple of episodes though, time will tell.



Joe said:


> I'll have a look at Owari, thank ye. I generally like the idea of tournament arcs but I've only seen Fairy Tail's (Tower of Heaven in hxh doesn't count I think). I liked the Arc but it was done awfully, Hiro pulled the rug under everyone who was hyped up to be S-Class, on par with Erza ect. outside of Fairy Tail/Sabertooth to shove the rivalry in our face, Kagura due to rivalry with Erza and Jura (he was hyped as strongest participant). When characters 'on par' with the others start one shotting people it really peeved me, hence this entire paragraph being nothing about anything but my ranting.
> 
> My ps3 broke so i never tried demons souls  Not including first time playing a game in the series, most people seem to say demons is the hardest and bring up Flamelurker. I've not played DS2 either, though people say it's the easiest, I'm waiting for a price drop on the pc version. Bloodborne mechanically isn't much harder than Dark Souls (I think I luck out sometimes since I barely know some of the bosses despite being on ng++) if the bosses are parryable it isn't too long, but if they aren't it takes forever. On the defiled chalice (half hp) the bosses can 1 hit, though that is easy to avoid, but the two hits (as in, still staggered from first hit from Amygdala's wacky arms) have killed me a few times, I also spent way too long on the dog headbutting me. I don't really find it fun bashing on Amygdala for 5-6mins though lol, though I don't like Bloodborne as much in general, not just because I'm worse at it. Artorias was my hardest souls boss at first time of playing (Kalameet more attempts but only since I was going for the tail), but I enjoyed that fight much more than when I struggled on Bloodborne bosses. Artorias is probably my favourite boss.
> 
> I'll have a look at Owari though thanks, nothing gets me more than 13 year old vampire slayers. I think it really depends on what shounen to be compared with sports anime, both can be unpredictable but some *cough* fairy tail *cough* just have it ending up with Natsu saves the day (literally one arc where he doesn't). It might sound like I dislike Fairy Tail but I was really into it when I watched it just over 2 years ago (time moves too quick) and was my favourite series easily at the time of watching.


I only saw the first 8 episodes of Fairy Tail before putting it on hold because I wanted to watch other things. Not sure if I'll ever get around to watching it again. I used to watch Dragon Ball Z when I was younger, but I have a lot of complaints with the series now, mostly with all the filler. It shouldn't take 30+ episodes just to defeat one opponent, and I feel like a lot of the screen time is taken up by the characters just staring and screaming at one another, lol.

Flamelurker was definitely one of the hardest bosses in Demon's Souls, took me a good long while before I could get past him. DS2 is indeed the easiest game in the series, it required so few souls in order to level up that I believe I was around level 160 something when I cleared the game, whereas I barely hit level 90 in the earlier titles.
I didn't enjoy Bloodborne as much as DS either, mostly because I felt there was less content in the game. Not as many bosses or areas. Some of the bosses seriously made me want to stop playing it at times as well. It wasn't fun keep dying over and over, and then having to go grind for blood vials again before I could go back to the boss. If the blood vials regenerated on their own like the estus flasks did, it wouldn't have been so frustrating.

No problem. Yeah, going back to DBZ, Goku pretty much saves the day in most of the arcs. The rest of the cast literally just seem to waiting around for him to turn up or recover from injuries so he can defeat the opponent(s) and save everyone a lot of the time. I really don't think it's a good idea for main characters to be written as being over-powered.


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

Salvador Dali said:


> No problem. Yeah, going back to DBZ, Goku pretty much saves the day in most of the arcs. The rest of the cast literally just seem to waiting around for him to turn up or recover from injuries so he can defeat the opponent(s) and save everyone a lot of the time. I really don't think it's a good idea for main characters to be written as being over-powered.


Fairy Tail is relatively filler free (filler arcs aren't any worse than main ones), even in arcs when they show Natsu to not be the strongest most of the time it somehow ends up with him dealing the final blow. The earlier arcs are actually the most spread out surprisingly. It's less about him being overpowered (he isn't the strongest in any arc) but more about it somehow ending up revolving around him saving the day.


----------



## Kiba (Apr 26, 2013)

Joe said:


> Fairy Tail is relatively filler free (filler arcs aren't any worse than main ones), even in arcs when they show Natsu to not be the strongest most of the time it somehow ends up with him dealing the final blow. The earlier arcs are actually the most spread out surprisingly. It's less about him being overpowered (he isn't the strongest in any arc) but more about it somehow ending up revolving around him saving the day.


I can't stand Fairytale. Something that bugs the hell out of me is that Erza right now is the strongest member of Fairytale.... Now not that i don't like Erza (i really like her character) but her re-quip is just ****ing stupid.


----------



## fotschi (Feb 25, 2015)

Just watched first episode of Ninja Slayer. Confirmed anime of the yeart. Trigger saves anime. etc.

http://a.pomf.se/iuvvtu.webm


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

Kiba said:


> I can't stand Fairytale. Something that bugs the hell out of me is that Erza right now is the strongest member of Fairytale.... Now not that i don't like Erza (i really like her character) but her re-quip is just ****ing stupid.


how far through are you? there are people far stronger than erza, nastu, gray ect.


----------



## Kiba (Apr 26, 2013)

Joe said:


> how far through are you? there are people far stronger than erza, nastu, gray ect.


At what point did Grey and/ or Natsu become stronger than Erza?.. I thought i was pretty far in but i guess not. Admittedly i'm only at the Tenrou Island arc so i still have a ways to catch up.


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

Kiba said:


> At what point did Grey and/ or Natsu become stronger than Erza?.. I thought i was pretty far in but i guess not. Admittedly i'm only at the Tenrou Island arc so i still have a ways to catch up.


They aren't miles behind in strength which is what I meant, in the later arcs they might be on par or above Erza though it remains to be seen.

Though I was meaning people like Laxus, Gildarts, Jellal, Jura and even Bluenote being stronger than Erza. She's closer to Natsu/Gray than those (not sure about Bluenote) and they never really go all out against each other.


----------



## Kiba (Apr 26, 2013)

Joe said:


> They aren't miles behind in strength which is what I meant, in the later arcs they might be on par or above Erza though it remains to be seen.
> 
> Though I was meaning people like Laxus, Gildarts, Jellal, Jura and even Bluenote being stronger than Erza. She's closer to Natsu/Gray than those (not sure about Bluenote) and they never really go all out against each other.


It always just seemed implied. Anyway, since your so knowledgeable about Faairytaile... 
1. Does Natsu and/ or Gajeel meet with a dragon or like figure out wtf happened to the dragons?
2. Is Natsu or Grey stronger?....
3. Does the show get better? Or does it maintain the same formula throughout arcs?


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

Kiba said:


> It always just seemed implied. Anyway, since your so knowledgeable about Faairytaile...
> 1. Does Natsu and/ or Gajeel meet with a dragon or like figure out wtf happened to the dragons?
> 2. Is Natsu or Grey stronger?....
> 3. Does the show get better? Or does it maintain the same formula throughout arcs?


1) They do in the Manga.

2) Natsu always seems to edge him in almost every arc, but generally Hiro tries to keep them the same. Gray changes a lot though later on and gets up to at least Natsu strength at that point (though they are both far stronger than where you are up to now). I think Natsu will end up the strongest, though it makes sense in the lore that's shown later so it isn't Hiro pulling something from thin air.

3) Same formula, I picked it up and managed to get really into it around 2 yrs ago, honestly makes me feel sad it has been so long (too apathetic to really enjoy anime anymore, last one i got into was SnK).

Though to the point, yeah it's pretty much the same. They change it up slightly, and I think the newest chapters are some of the best but generally it's similar. Though to be more specific about calling it Natsu & friends, the 'final' battles are usually not just Natsu fighting.


----------



## sparkplug74 (Feb 9, 2012)

Finally found some spare time to watch the latest episodes of the shows I'm following after a busy week. My thoughts so far:

FSN - just wow. Ufotable totally nailed that Gilgamesh vs Berserker scene. That scene was so beautifully-animated it almost brought tears to my eyes. :clap

Plastic Memories - so-so episode. Comedic episode with a bit of drama kicking in near the end. I hope next ep will be better.

Oregairu - another slow ep. Season 2 isn't nowhere near as good as the first so far. 

Nisekoi - No Chitoge in this ep. 0/10. :lol



I'm putting Danmachi and High School DxD for now, and there's a good chance that I might just drop them altogether.


----------



## Vividly (Aug 11, 2014)

FS/N is so great. I cannot wait for the next episode... you guys will see.  

This is basically the only series i haven't dropped this season. 
Arslan Senki's CGI pisses me off.
Seraph is getting dumber in my opinion.
Plastic Memories is going in so many directions, its kind of hard to follow what tone its suppose to set... and breaks anything dramatic with random comedy. 
Kekkai Sensen.. i'm on the verge of dropping it. Seems really cliche, but again - i haven't dropped it yet. I just haven't watched the newest episode.


----------



## Kiba (Apr 26, 2013)

Vividly said:


> FS/N is so great. I cannot wait for the next episode... you guys will see.
> 
> This is basically the only series i haven't dropped this season.
> Arslan Senki's CGI pisses me off.
> ...


Those are all the shows i'm watching right now. Arslan Senki and Plastic Memories are the only shows that i see potential in atm. Seraph went from an amazing premise and first episode to becoming just really dumb... Kekkai Sensen I'm on the fence about too, i'm just not sure if it's good or not yet lol... I do dig the whole Chtulu-esque universe merging on NY though.


----------



## fotschi (Feb 25, 2015)

This scene in Plastic Memories was pretty clever.
At least they're admitting their character designs are totally unoriginal, albeit subtly.

Hibike Euphonium is pretty enjoyable. I'm liking the drama. The ending of the past ep made it seem like stuff's gonna get real soon.

Ninja Slayer is the true anime of the season. yeart.


----------

